# Powertech 10 by 10



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a 17ft 4 inch panga with a beam of 60 inches (48 inches at bottom) and recently purchased a 25hp Merc 2 stroke that came with a 4 blade SS Powertech Prop. It is 10 inches with a pitch of 10. Do you think that prop will work OK. Have not been able to test as the boat needs work. Boat probably weighs 500lbs. I will have the motor set up with a manual jack plate and possible a hydofoil if needed.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing to do but to try it. Jake plate adj may help.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Buddy had the same boat with a 25hp 2 stroke w/ 10" x 13p, @ WOT he was able to reach 25mph. No JP, or plate.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you don't like that prop sell it to me ...


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

noeettica said:


> If you don't like that prop sell it to me ...


 Engine cavitating too much to tell if I like it. To tell you the truth I think I want a 12 or 13 Pitch so might sell.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Engine too high for no setback.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I would look at having cup added to it. I’ve spoken with Jack Foreman, Tom Gordon, and guys at Powertech, they all seemed to agree that a 10” Powertech SRA 3 with 10 or 11 pitch should be able to run with the center of the nose cone level with the bottom of the hull if you were willing to run a compression plate. 

This was based on my skiff which has the same bottom dimensions as a Glades Skiff, and not far from yours. I wonder if that V-Keel is pushing water away from the prop, causing it to cavitate.


----------

